# If You're a Gamer...



## prime (Jan 19, 2003)

Personally, I love Macs.  They're very stable and easy to use.  I think the Mac is the best platform for anything--except for one thing.  I plan to keep my Mac, and when I have the money, buy a PC for gaming.

If you're a Mac user and a gamer, do you own a PC for gaming?


----------



## stealth (Jan 19, 2003)

buy a pc for gaming? ...

thats why the make GAME CONSOLES! they are specialised for gaming. why buy a pc and have all sorts of problem with it when u can get an Xbox or GameCube for a much lower price and with much much better games for these platforms 
pcs might be better for games than macs. but thats only good if u wanna buy a pc instead of a mac. if u ALREADY have a mac, WHY go buy a pc for games and waste ur money ? in that sense, Nintendo would not be alive really!


----------



## hulkaros (Jan 19, 2003)

Although the situation is getting better and better still the Mac is behind the PC...

However, the games which so far released on the Mac are awesome with Warcraft 3 and Jedi Knight 2 being my favorites  Another game that looks and plays awesome is Return to Castle Wolfenstein! BUT it needs a powerful Mac to play nice... 

Anyways, Mac need MORE games and at a faster rate if Apple wants families to jump on the switching thing! I know that Mac users are people who create stuff or at least are part of many creation processes but I think that they also need to play once in a while games and they shouldn't buy another computer to have that... Not even XBOX or PS2 or Gamecube... They have a Mac which CAN offer them what other platforms do and maybe a bit easier --rendezvous network games, drag & drop install, plug and play mice, joypads, etc!

So far, thank you Aspyr, Blizzard, et al companies which try hard to make Macs a better gaming platform... Now, if Apple will start supporting them with more gaming tools at a faster rate? 10.2.3 and the new Dev Tools are a nice step in the right direction


----------



## Giaguara (Jan 19, 2003)

I play on my mac. Though i've considered buying an xbox .. to use it as server  (linux, mysql, apache etc) .. besides, i cant find my fav game for pc [deimos rising] .. i'm not a game addict, apart from that i have only quake, pop pop and Xgates


----------



## stealth (Jan 19, 2003)

mac games might be great.(like Jedi Knight 2) but they take a long time to come to macs. Wheres Halo???


----------



## hulkaros (Jan 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by stealth _
> *mac games might be great.(like Jedi Knight 2) but they take a long time to come to macs. Wheres Halo??? *



Halo isn't out for PC yet!!! Yes, I know it should be out first for Mac then everything else but hey M$ bought the poor company and then forced them to create the game for XBOX...

And yes it is AWESOME on XBOX... Now, I can't wait for Halo to play it on my PowerBook  and I bet you can't wait to play it on your 17" PBook either


----------



## stealth (Jan 19, 2003)

no i cant wait. especially if im on a plane goin from greece to england( or sweden) . it would be cool to take out my powerbook and start playin jedi knight. or halo. or watch a DVD on that huge screen  its excitin..


----------



## dePoPo (Jan 19, 2003)

Turn it anyway you want, but for any serious online gamer a pc is the only way. I own 3 macs, and a dual processor Xeon PC just for gaming. Life is perfect


----------



## hulkaros (Jan 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by stealth _
> *no i cant wait. especially if im on a plane goin from greece to england( or sweden) . it would be cool to take out my powerbook and start playin jedi knight. or halo. or watch a DVD on that huge screen  its excitin..  *



...You selfish human being! You want everything for yourself... At least don't make us envy you (some more that is     ).....


----------



## stealth (Jan 19, 2003)

hahahahah... its a shame though that i cant have the ROCK SOLID WINDOWS XP(hahahhaha) ON MY MAC while im on the plane so that i can play solitaire 

ohh..oops... but i forgot MacMAME is way more awsome than solitaire


----------



## voice- (Jan 19, 2003)

Yes, I have a PC for games, but it's rather out-dated, so I mostly use my Mac anyways...till the PC is upgraded...


----------



## stealth (Jan 19, 2003)

the day Sega made games for the Mac. id be verry very very happy  unfortunately i dont see this happening


----------



## kendall (Jan 19, 2003)

If you're a hardcore, online gamer, buying a console would be pretty silly.  For one, Nintendo doesn't offer an online gaming service at the moment and two, the XBox and PS2 online services are fairly limited in content.

Also, like it or not, games on a Mac pale in comparison to their PC counterparts.  They are usually crappy ports that companies fail to update regularly after their intial release.  Case in point, Return To Castle Wolfenstein.  It runs like crap on my Mac compared to PC even though my Mac video hardware is superior.  

What's even more sad is that Aspyr, RTCW's Mac publisher, doesn't even update the game so it is pratically impossible to play online.

The same can be said for Warcraft III, Neverwinter Nights (oops, hasn't made it to the Mac yet), MoHAA, Jedi Knight II and so forth.

Another beautiful thing about PC games compared to consoles is updates and mods.  Most of them are free and can transform your game into an entirely different one.


----------



## ApeintheShell (Jan 21, 2003)

Still one thing missing from the pc gamer's bliss is diversity. 
Consoles and mac games offer a change all their own. Sqauresoft defined what an RPG could be. Konami dug it's way into military combat.
Apsyr turned porting into months instead of years.
Rockstar showed the underground world of crime and grand theft auto. 
Microsoft showed the world that Halo didn't have to come to pc first to be successful.
Capcom introduced the world of survival horror that is resident evil. They even created Megaman.
Mac developers bring us their own breed of game's that aren't necessarily big hits but deserve some credit.
So as you can see by these examples it is not a pc dominated world if you are a gamer. 
If anything pc games are just the next door neighbor.


----------



## prime (Jan 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by stealth _
> *buy a pc for gaming? ...
> 
> thats why the make GAME CONSOLES! they are specialised for gaming. why buy a pc and have all sorts of problem with it when u can get an Xbox or GameCube for a much lower price and with much much better games for these platforms
> pcs might be better for games than macs. but thats only good if u wanna buy a pc instead of a mac. if u ALREADY have a mac, WHY go buy a pc for games and waste ur money ? in that sense, Nintendo would not be alive really! *



I could get a console, but I like PC gaming a lot more.  I enjoy the super high resolution screen of a PC, I like mouse control a _lot_ more than a game pad, I like being able to download additional content off the internet, and I like not having to buy a brand-new library of games every time I upgrade.  I have no interest in a console.  I would rather build a PC for $1300.


----------



## Sogni (Jan 22, 2003)

Hmmm... how to answer this poll with only 2 options. 

I own (counting) 5 computers... 4 of them are PCs, 2 of them are remote servers... 3 of them are home - of which are one each for Linux, Windows 2k, and OS X...

And I game on - NONE of them! 
That's what my Sony Playstation 2 is for! 

Every now and then I fire up The Sims on the PC or Unreal Tournament on the Mac - or if gaming with friends, Unreal Tournament on ALL computers both PC and Mac! heh 

After playing a UT and Quake 3 on PS2, I came to realize that I would only play those games on a computer - they are simply too clumsy for me on PS2 (or would the keyboard and a mouse for PS2 help?).

Other than that - games are on PS2! It's BS having to upgrade hardware just to play the latest game when I've found out they are soooo much better on a console! 
DVD on PS2 vs CDs on Computers? 
DVD Games Win hands down!


----------



## Sogni (Jan 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by prime _
> *I could get a console, but I like PC gaming a lot more.  I enjoy the super high resolution screen of a PC, I like mouse control a lot more than a game pad, I like being able to download additional content off the internet, and I like not having to buy a brand-new library of games every time I upgrade.  I have no interest in a console.  I would rather build a PC for $1300. *



For $1300 you could buy a console AND an entire library of games that would last about the same time - if not more on a console since the games will be made FOR the console's hardware, and not have to upgrade components every few months just because the PC Game makers decided to user the latest hardware. 

Plus, with the consoles now being online - and hard drives either already here, or coming (donno about Nintendo tho) - that argument is becoming a mute point. Plus consoles are soooo much more stable than PCs (um, I won't vouch for a M$ product tho!  Knowing them ).

Get a VGA converter for the console and plug any VGA monitor into it - looks sooooo much sweeter! Keyboards and mice are also available (I'll be trying that sooner or later).

I used to be an avid PC Gamer... I had the latest/greatest... then it started feeling so fregging rediculous to me to be throwing away that much money just because I couldn't play the newest game!


----------



## Pengu (Jan 22, 2003)

Ok.. I think some of you are a bit uh... Confused. 
a) If you think a game on a (comparitively) small computer monitor, is better than the same game on a large tv screen, then i think you need to invest in a new TV. if you insist on Hi-Res games because you just want to be able to tell people that although they can't see the difference it's actually there, buy a HDTV, and a HDTV kit for the console (i dunno if PS2 has this, but as much as i hate MS, xbox is by far the best gaming console at the moment)

b) as for "internet" play, why play with someone who is 10 000 kms away, and have to deal with lag and pay $100's (or $1000's) a month for a 'net connection that will allow online gaming. Once again, PS2 supports 2 machines, x-box supports up to 4 (with halo) and up to 16 machines (Yes, 16 x 4 = 64 Max players) in UT. And, all you need is a cheap Hub/Switch and some Cat5.

c) as for cost. I assume you meant $US1300, which is roughly $A2600. I know someone who has an X-Box, 3 controllers, and about 13 or 14 games. it has cost him about $2000. but how many PC games, can you have four people playing at once? how many PC games can you play from the comfort of your own COUCH?? And, while we're on the cost issue. Unless you're gonna start buying pirated games/OS (which i have nothing against, but it drops the price on both sides, and im assuming everything is legit), if you want to run Windows games, you have to buy a copy of Windows. Last time i checked, WindowsXP Home cost more than an Xbox. Then there's the games. Are they supported by XP? Do you need '98 as well? Do you have fully supported Video/Audio cards? Is your Motherboard fully supported? Does the game have a beef with your modem? Don't tell me it doesn't happen nowadays, because it does. 

The bottom line is, computers, that is, Desktop/Laptop/Server/Mainframe computers, were not DESIGNED for games. 

"Video" Game Consoles/Etc (incl. Atari/Sega ANYTHING/Nintendo ANYTHING/ PSX, PSOne, PS2, Xbox, etc) are specifically designed to play games, on your TV. Sure, the xbox is basically a desktop in a small case with a cutdown ROM OS, but it is designed to play games. Do you think Apple, or Microsoft, or even the Linux community's main goal is to make a Desktop OS that runs games? No. They want an OS that is stable, can be used in a VARIETY of manners, and yet still be easy to use. a console is tailored for games. until EVERY house has something that resembles the future/ideology of Apple's Digital Lifestyle, then computers will ALWAYS be secondary for gaming.

Pengu


----------



## Factor41 (Jan 24, 2003)

> Mac developers bring us their own breed of game's that aren't necessarily big hits but deserve some credit.


Bubble Trouble! Pushing my G4 to its limits


----------



## bing (Feb 9, 2003)

Now that OSX is unix based the porting should be much easier, ID make all their stuff in unix platforms, os things like Quake III, reurn to Wolfenstein, and Doom 3 should port easily, its already been proted to Linux, most of them just needed an 8meg file and then just used the PC cd anyway on Linux, can't see Mac being much harder.

Ill just be happy when they release 1942, thats all anyone plays at LAN's these days from what Ive seen. SIMS online would be cool too though.


----------



## Giaguara (Feb 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by stealth _
> *no i cant wait. especially if im on a plane goin from greece to england( or sweden) . it would be cool to take out my powerbook and start playin jedi knight. or halo. or watch a DVD on that huge screen  its excitin..  *



So im not the only one who has an urge to show off her mac in the airports and planes.. last time someone showed off his 15" PB in milan going to london, i had suddenly to start to play with deimos on my ibook.. kewl, 2 travellers only playing with computers (yea, workin') and both on macs..  

"Excuse me, madame, could you please switch off that thing during the takeoff" <<< i showed the hostess my 'pod was off (empty screen) and it looked like she never had seen an ipod..


----------



## Arden (Feb 9, 2003)

> *Ill just be happy when they release 1942, thats all anyone plays at LAN's these days from what Ive seen. SIMS online would be cool too though. *



I will be extremely happy when Battlefield 1942 is released for Mac (if ever).  I can tell you it's the only game _I_ play on LAN, though at the place where I play, many of the people are still hooked on Counterstrike.

Regardless of which platform runs games better, if everyone showed steadfast commitment to the Mac, rather than buying a PC or console to play games, we would probably see better treatment of us Mac users as computer users and people by game companies, urging them to develop (natively, even!) for the Mac because their games would sell more.  Only by taking a stand, holding fast to our favorite platform and urging companies to treat us equally can we change anything.  (Compare platform wars to skin color {not race-we are all one race} wars of the last century-only after major protests, massive marches, mega legislation, etc. did blacks gain equal rights and protection under the law.)


----------



## BitWit (Feb 9, 2003)

I voted yes, because I have an XBOX (technically a PC) for games and a PS2.

I havent played any games on a Mac except Myst, Riven, and Harry the Handsome Executive... all years ago.

The consoles give me more than enough gaming entertainment, and I think thats where all the major game development is anyway, plus, using consoles makes it more of a family thing (in my house) than using the pc.


----------



## Arden (Feb 10, 2003)

Here's the general breakdown.

â¢ PC's are good for gaming if you want popular games when they come out, or games that will never meet any large cats, like Counterstrike or Battlefield 1942.  They are good because they are *cough* easily upgradeable and they can connect you with thousands of different people all over the world.  The disadvantage (besides they are not Macs) is that they are somewhat impersonal (irony for ya), they run Windows and they need the latest greatest hardware to run the latest greatest games, all at top dollar.

â¢ Macs are good for gaming if you want some choice, quality titles, lesser known games like most of Ambrosia's offerings, or don't want to support Microsoft in the least.  Advantages are on par with those of PC's: easy to upgrade, worldwide reach, plus ease of use and reliability.  Disadvantages: it's a PC world meaning fewer titles, less support and less hardware; they are also machines you use alone, and they are somewhat pricey.

â¢ Consoles are good for gaming because that is their sole purpose in life.  (What I wouldn't pay for a PS2 that ran Photoshop!)  They are cheap, idiot-proof and good for easily setting up a LAN-like situation with some friends or family.  The disadvantages are mostly the advantages of computers: they don't go online in any fashion near that of computers, they can't connect you worldwide, they (for the most part) can't be upgraded, and they can't run anything else.

In any case, Mac and PC gaming aren't going anywhere.  For one thing, computers lend themselves better to titles like Myst etc., Ares, Diablo etc., and so on.  Many people also enjoy tricking out their systems with the latest greatest technology.  (How many people do you know who have tinkered with their cars?)  Computers do other tasks besides games, and modification is a piece of cake.  Consoles are tweaked specifically for games and rarely if ever crash, yet they run the latest software for $300 or less.  Of course, TV resolution is not as sharp, bright or colorful as a computer monitor, but they are bigger; also, gamepads lend themselves well to certain kinds of games (racing, sports, RPG's) but flounder on others (Medal of Honor with a joystick? Please!).  In any case, each option has certain ramifications that must be considered when gaming, none is perfect, and none is going to go away any time soon.


----------



## Manta (Feb 15, 2003)

My point of view is that while there are many great titles on consoles most of them blow chunks. Maybe its a personal taste thing but I prefer the kind of online multiplayer strategy titles on offer with the PC. You need the keyboard and mouse etc. Although it would be good to play more complex strategy games on consoles they just dont cut it unless you want fighter/racing/shootem ups...theyre boring.

I think if the Mac community pushed a little harder I would love to see more quality games which take a bit of mental thought come to our world...Warcraft III is a good start, but I would love to see Simcity 4, Homeworld 2, C&C Generals and others, come to the Mac and the Mac community really suport the mods and forum networks that these games come with them...

*Mind wanders off into the future*

Imagine. Im pasting some poor soul in Europe somewhere with my virtual armies on the big 20" screen, dual gig, maxed out Vcard and....ooooohhh......


----------



## ApeintheShell (Feb 16, 2003)

Arden.. Besides playing good games the consoles play dvds and music cds. While these aren't spectacular features you did leave them out.

Disadvantage of online consoles:
A) too many opportunities to cheat/backstab opponent B) they want to eventually beat the game C)  too much chatter and not enough playing
Advantage of online console:
A) a plethora of modifications B) gives a person a voice C) You can have tournaments with teams like in Tribes D) opportunities to cheat/backstab opponent.

If you were a gamer as the title suggests than it wouldn't matter whether it was keyboard/mouse or gamepad. It all depends on the storyline of the game and if it is enjoyable.


----------



## chevy (Feb 28, 2003)

not yet, but my son, who has full access to the mac, will buy a PC for gaming.


----------



## cbaron (Mar 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Manta _
> *I think if the Mac community pushed a little harder I would love to see more quality games which take a bit of mental thought come to our world...Warcraft III is a good start, but I would love to see Simcity 4, Homeworld 2, C&C Generals and others, come to the Mac and the Mac community really suport the mods and forum networks that these games come with them...*



Be happy, SimCity 4 will be out in May (look at Aspyr's Website).


----------



## Stridder44 (Mar 1, 2003)

And Everquest for Mac OS X is soon to be out as well! (sometime in spring)


----------



## wyvern (Mar 2, 2003)

Hahah, you people amuse me  Console games are just that, console games. They have their own feel and style of gameplay which, to me, is there no matter whether one is playing FF10 or SSB Melee. I play Soldier of Fortune 2 and 2 mods for Quake 3 (online only, of course... bot play is stupid). Even living in a dorm, it's easier to hop online and join a server than find 3 other friends who want to play game x. Besides, all shooter games (yes, even time splitters 2) are crap on the console, and don't try and tell me different... they will never have the control that a computer game will. That being said, some console games are good. But, I still like the feel of Quake-engine games better. Threewave is a blast, and Navy Seals is the best reality mod out there (yes, even better than SOF2, but my clan hasn't switched to NS... yet). Nonetheless, a gaming PC is an attractive option for games like Serious Sam which don't look like they will ever make it to the mac. Ah well. I really dislike working with Windows, though, and it's just not worth the bother (or the cost). If I had a PC, it'd be running suse and be serving my smtp and http.


----------



## Arden (Mar 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by wyvern _
> *Nonetheless, a gaming PC is an attractive option for games like Serious Sam which don't look like they will ever make it to the mac.*


Well, I thought Sam was already out for Mac, but....  http://www.insidemacgames.com/news/story.php?ArticleID=2452


----------



## Hi I'm Ben (Mar 3, 2003)

i own a pc for gaming. 

I only play Counter Strike but whatever.


----------



## voice- (Mar 3, 2003)

CS...is there a more over-rated game in history?


----------



## Arden (Mar 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by voice- _
> *CS...is there a more over-rated game in history? *


It's not the best game (ha!), but it's by far one of the most popular.


----------



## ChoMomma (Mar 3, 2003)

I'm actually ditching my PCs for just gaming on my mac (Powerbook Ti800).  I play some games, and they are available on my Powerbook...so I don't feel the urge to maintain two different platforms.  Besides... I like being able to game anywhere!!! Powerbooks rock!! Woot!

if anyone wants to trade a mac for P4 PC check the for sale section on boards here.. I posted an add.


----------



## Arden (Mar 4, 2003)

Well, this is what I was writing before the power went off...


> _Originally posted by ChoMomma _
> *if anyone wants to trade a mac for P4 PC check the for sale section on boards here.. I posted an add. *


That's not a fair trade!


----------



## Perseus (Mar 23, 2003)

My friend who has been using Macs all of his life has suddenly decided to get a PC for gaming, he cant stand the fact he cant play the games he wants. But, is it really worth spending the hundreds maybe thousands to get a decent PC? The requirements for games just keep getting greater, I don't know if I could afford upgrading two computers at a time.  For example, when Doom 3 comes out it is going to have the largest requirements seenfor a game (thats just my prediction.) 

I am starting to feel the frustration myself, and if games don't start getting made for Mac, then I will get a PC. The fact that companies aren't updating mac games is really sad, and its not fair!

-Perseus


----------



## Arden (Mar 23, 2003)

Give it time... as people switch to Mac and OS X catches on big time, we'll probably start seeing an increase in the number and quality of games being produced.  Like, when the Mac OS starts recapturing user base at an amazing rate.

Until then, there's always Virtual PC.


----------



## Zanneth (May 28, 2003)

I have a Mac and I use it for Gaming. It stinks! If I want to play a game at a descent speed I have to go into the dull OS 9! I wish someone would find a solution to this annoying problem!


----------



## Arden (May 29, 2003)

What specifically is the problem?  If your computer's too slow, it's because it's 5 years old.  You can't expect to run the latest greatest games on a 5-year-old computer on either platform.  If you're serious about playing games on a Mac, you have to upgrade.


----------



## Drizzt (May 29, 2003)

> Ill just be happy when they release 1942, thats all anyone plays at LAN's these days from what Ive seen. SIMS online would be cool too though. [/B]



I hope you're ready to wait a real long time because the maker of the game isn't allowing the source code to be released to game porters.

Personally this is going to sound very negative, but I've just about lost all my patience w/ gaming on the mac.  Ports STILL take too long.  I don't care if it's better than it was 5 or 10 years ago.  That was then, this is now.  Things move at a faster pace now.  I've just about had it with how much slower OpenGL is compared to DirectX, thus making every game on the mac that much more slower than the PC counterpart.  Factor in the slower bus speeds, and things get even worse.  Before I go off too much that being said as soon as I get a real job I'm getting a PC for all my comp gaming, keeping the mac for any internet/work related activities, and using my consoles for the rest of my gaming.  I guess I want to do this because I'm just a very hardcore gamer.


----------



## Arden (May 30, 2003)

I suppose that's an okay way to go... at least you won't be ditching your Mac.

I don't know if I'd ever buy a PC for gaming (I'd take a free one for sure); I don't mind putting money into a place like Nexus CybrCade because I can go there for a few hours, play the latest games (heh, 1942) for $2/hr, and not have to buy any games I will play for a while and then ditch.


----------



## Pippin (Sep 8, 2003)

Halo on a powerbook will look minging, a 64meg graphics card will jsut be getting the minimum out of halo unfortuantly, shame im on the 867 and have 32 ddr lol.


----------



## Arden (Sep 8, 2003)

Minging? 

The Xbox only has 64 MB of RAM, so if they could get it to run well on the Xbox, they should hopefully be able to get Halo to run without too heavy requirements on the Mac/PC.  I agree, though, that you'll probably need a minimum of 64 MB VRAM.


----------



## Trip (Sep 8, 2003)

This poll was rigged.


----------



## Arden (Sep 8, 2003)

Why, because it was posted on a Mac board?


----------



## Trip (Sep 9, 2003)

No, because a moderator played with the results.


----------



## CeeMacAddict (Sep 24, 2003)

Just joined and red this ROFL that is too funny!


*CeeMacAddict
MacAddict For Life*


----------



## CeeMacAddict (Sep 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by stealth _
> *hahahahah... its a shame though that i cant have the ROCK SOLID WINDOWS XP(hahahhaha) ON MY MAC while im on the plane so that i can play solitaire
> 
> ohh..oops... but i forgot MacMAME is way more awsome than solitaire *[/
> ...


----------



## Arden (Sep 24, 2003)

Welcome to the board!

I'd say put everything from "CeeMacAddict" and under in your signature, that way you don't have to write it every time (click on User CP at the top of the page, and click on Profile).  Also, perhaps make the large text 1 size smaller.


----------



## CeeMacAddict (Sep 24, 2003)

thank you Arden


----------



## Falc (Sep 29, 2003)

First off, it's a computer, not a game machine, and Mac makes a far more transparent COMPUTER than Win ever could... even with gigahertz processors, so long as a window is closed with Alt-F4, the %#&@ things just aren't intuitive or right-brain friendly, so why put yourself through trying to make a computer into a game machine?  

I have a digital recording studio.  I have Digital Performer, but my Mac is a COMPUTER, not a recording machine, so I bought a Fostex dedicated HD recording unit.  It works great, sounds great.  Can I put unimportant sweetening tracks on the Mac?  Sure can, even have a high-dollar card to allow it to stay digital.   Does it sound as good?  Hell, no, cuz the computer's OS is still busy being a computer.

Don't try to use a hammer to open your sardine can.  PS2 and Xbox are both well worth the money.

My 2 cents, worth what ya paid for it...


----------



## iMan (Oct 4, 2003)

First I'm going to get a new PowerBook. Then I'm going to buy a PC, or actually build one (wish me good luck it'll be my first ).
I'm doing it for a couple of reasons. One is for gaming but it's also so I can learn the PC environment better, both Windows and  Linux (I know that there's linux for mac as well). I'm a Mac person at heart but I can see the use of knowing both world, it's for my benefit and it would give me more leverage trying to persuade others to switch to mac 

Viktor


----------



## hulkaros (Oct 4, 2003)

It's a quest of knowledge, I'll give you that! If I was at your position I would try to learn Mac OS X and it's apps at their fullest as well as Unix... Plus, I would support the Mac gaming platform which from what I gather is pretty much going up and up and up some more! If you want to become a more platform agnostic you could give a shot to other platforms, say SGI or SUN for example... There you could learn some pretty amazing stuff!

Most probably you decided already about learning Windows and convinced yourself how necessary that is but don't fool yourself... Until the next major Windows release (the so called LongHorn) there is nothing to earn from Windows and maybe even then it would be questionable to do so.

As for persuading others to switch to Mac because you would know Windows better at least don't tell them that you own a PC! Can you convince one that Levi's is better than Diesel if you wear Diesel and/or Levi's? hmmmm... I think you get the point 

Anyways, not something to argue about just some points to think from another point of view... I wish you the best in whatever you may end up doing! Especially in your PowerBook quest...


----------



## Arden (Oct 7, 2003)

Hulk, come on, I shouldn't have to help you with this.  If you own Levi's and Diesel and you prefer the Levi's, say that; say the Diesels are uncomfortable and stiff, and you have to keep adjusting them, while you forget that you're wearing the Levi's and can concentrate on the activities of your day.  (I haven't worn Diesels, so I can't make this comparison, but it's the idea that counts here. )

Likewise, tell people you have both a Mac and a PC, and you hate the PC because it's always crashing, it's slow, you have to do weird stuff to troubleshoot it, etc. while you barely have to worry about your Mac and you can concentrate on what's important, like getting stuff done.

I am a better Windows user than most consumers out there, and I hate Windows.  Sure, I can find my way around it in a jiffy, but it's always a different matter depending on the computer's setup and it takes me a little while to adjust to the computer's format.  With a Mac, no matter what the setup is (unless it's _really_ weird and third-party), I can find my way around easily with very little adjustment.  Knowing Windows will really just help you brag that you know Mac and Windows, and it looks good on your résumé.


----------



## niallerc (Oct 15, 2003)

I voted yes as the xbox is essentially a stripped down pc, haven't had a powerful enuf mac for games until now (G5 2ghz) but still spend over 20 hours a week on the xbox (xbox live actually) and with counter strike, rainbow 6, doom 3, halo 2 all on the way in the next couple of months I couldn't justify getting a "standard" pc for gaming.


----------



## hulkaros (Oct 16, 2003)

Something irrelevant(?): If you are a Gamer with loads of money buy a Dual G5/2GHz


----------



## Arden (Oct 17, 2003)

LOL, if you are _anybody_ with loads of money, buy one.  With 8 GB RAM.  And 2 hard drives.  And a Fibre Channel PCI card, just for kicks.


----------



## qwikstreet (Oct 17, 2003)

My beliefs are computers are for computing, productivity, and pr0n. All my games are on one of the consoles.


----------



## Total Konfuzion (Nov 8, 2003)

lmfao@pr0n!!!!   lmfao.


----------



## Arden (Nov 9, 2003)

I've never liked trying to control certain types of games with a gamepad.  I can see it for a racing game or an arcade game or other games, but some stuff like strategy or first-person games just suck with a gamepad.

To each his own, as I'm sure I've said many times before...

And ha.  pr0n.  Ha.  Ha ha ha.  Ha.  Wowee, naked girls!


----------



## gmac (Nov 10, 2003)

Don't argue pros and cons, enjoy what you have got for what it is and not what it should be.  If you don't like it don't winge in forums go out and change it.  If you still don't like it then change it until you do.

If you have a Mac enjoy your computer and be patient, gaming is improving, yes it is a slow improvement but it's better than no improvement.


----------

